# Chassis straightening tool?



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

I periodically buy items from the online hobby tool company MicroMark and a couple of weeks ago I saw this on sale in their monthly flyer. It is a 10.25"x10.25" steel plate with magnets. They advertised it as a construction jig for holding square corners while gluing things like structure walls together in HO scale. I have seen posts about using such a device to straighten plastic chassis' on 1/32 cars so I purchased it with the magnets for $29.95. I hope I didn't spend way too much on it.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

that looks too thin to perform the duties you require. those who bake use a very thick piece of steel that will not be affected by the heat range used to allow the chassis to relax. those that boil use a jig that is usually aluminum and has holes to put .064 drill blank or axles through to help "relax" the chassis to the shape desired. the gauge of tin you are showing would flex mightily at even 200 degrees in an oven. it might be flat and square as a jig for holding balsa while the white glue dries, I don't think you will have a flat piece of tin coming out of the oven if you try it. hope others reply. maybe I am wrong and you have a bargain.


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

It's thick enough believe me. And it's steel with the four sides bent over 90 degrees for stiffness. I'll bet it will hold it shape way beyond the point when the chassis would be a puddle in the middle.


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

Try it and let's find out


----------



## dnybsbl (Jan 20, 2010)

I hope it works for you. Personally, I use a boiling block for my HO chassis. Offered by a few companies.
Just my 2 cents


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

just spoke with a friend who straighten one of his chassis a while back.
it now starting to go back to it's original shape! he decide to just put a bigger tire on the 1 side


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

SOOOOOOO..... your saying boil them in Armor-All?


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

basil and season all also helps:wave::tongue:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

Look Up Rt- Ho They Sell Boiling Jigs To Boil Your Chassies To Straight Them Out Or Look Up Jw,s Speed Parts They Sell Them To Hoped This Helped Out


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

after reading this i,m wondering how long does a t-jet chassis stay straight after going through all the boiling n bakin? i have 1(t-jet chassis) that is quite twisted and wondering if its worth it.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I just went through the issue of trying to figure out why 1 of my cars slowed down, found that the 2 holes started to misaligned after being boiled in a jig to have them aligned. 

so i just enlarged the holes and the car came back to fast an still handles great

with very twisted, I would say no, but jmho!

try bigger tires where needed


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I have had good luck keeping original aurora straight, I tried a couple of JL chassis and they went straight, then eventually went back to their original twisted shape.

Boosted


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

I always preferred this Chassis "Final" Adjustment tool, over all others by far!

http://www.scaleauto.com/bsrt/images/bsht400.gif


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Modlerbob said:


> I periodically buy items from the online hobby tool company MicroMark and a couple of weeks ago I saw this on sale in their monthly flyer. It is a 10.25"x10.25" steel plate with magnets. They advertised it as a construction jig for holding square corners while gluing things like structure walls together in HO scale. I have seen posts about using such a device to straighten plastic chassis' on 1/32 cars so I purchased it with the magnets for $29.95. I hope I didn't spend way too much on it.


I am still curious as to how this held up to temperature in the oven?


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> after boiling,you can try storing the cars in a Ziplock baggy when you're not using them


just be careful you do not through it in your lunch box by mistake


----------

